# Fence going up tomorrow!



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good - glad to hear that. You'll, of course, be posting pictures of your herd once you get them into their new pasture.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yup. Called the BO and she might be able to move them in Thursday if the stars align, but if not it'll be Saturday morning.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

So excited I could do cart wheels! 

Fence is -mostly- done (Except for a small bit by our shed and the gates), and the horses are coming home tomorrow morning!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Good for you.


----------

